# Favorite Super Bowl Commercial



## Swtbrat (Feb 12, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oGjUNAas-o">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oGjUNAas-o</a><!-- m -->

Brat!


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 12, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf3EjZKQ0rU">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf3EjZKQ0rU</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 12, 2008)

This one is better

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7so9ABcd14">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7so9ABcd14</a><!-- m -->


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 12, 2008)

Darn, too bad we dont have the Super Bowl here, I couldnt stop laughing at them, they are so funny! I need to try that beer! :lol:


----------



## maddogg9019 (Feb 13, 2008)

the ones this year were pretty good, but not great. I loved the Sobe one with the lizards, the Diet Pepsi comercial, and the bud light ones were good but other than that I wasn't really impressed


----------

